# Can a bike be too good??



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

I have two Cervelos, I have the best of the best on my SLC-SL and I have a nice set up on my Team Soloist. Both same size/geometry, and they actually ride pretty similar to one another.

Why do I find myself wanting to ride my Al Soloist??

Maybe I am not a Ferrari person or??? Or maybe not a carbon person?

Anybody else get a dream bike only to still reach for the working persons bike?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

I ride on occasion with a rider here who expressed similar feelings after going to an SLC-SL, I forget which frame he was on before, but despite feeling like the SL was an amazing bike he said he didn't feel like it was well suited to his use. He was a fairly strong rider who does plenty of work on our local group rides.

It might be similar to enjoying driving an all out performance car but day to day preferring the convenience but still peppy performance of a sport sedan.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the insight, and I think your right.

Wish I would have known that about myself before letting 6 grand leave my wallet.  

Oh well, I haven't tried steel yet.
I have a Della Santa on the Fed Ex truck for delivery Friday to see if steel suits me better.

If I wasn't always racing in some fashion (my friends don't know the word "ride" they only know race) I think would sell the SLC.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Do you think the ride on the slc is too stiff? Like if you're not going mach 2 with your hair on fire it's not as comfortable? My saddle is like that. When I slow down to pedestrian speeds my butt hurts, but at race speed I don't even notice it.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

takl23 said:


> Do you think the ride on the slc is too stiff? Like if you're not going mach 2 with your hair on fire it's not as comfortable? My saddle is like that. When I slow down to pedestrian speeds my butt hurts, but at race speed I don't even notice it.
> 
> Tim



Besides the mental aspect I think that is sometimes the result of a weight shift or subtle position change.


----------



## Spaceman (Aug 22, 2009)

Both are pro-level tested frames. The Team frame's penalty is in heavier weight & being less forgiving.

Perhaps you prefer heavier, denser bike?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought some of the bigger pros chose the S1/Soloist Team over carbon version. 

If your SLC-SL is a 58 give it to me and you won't have to make that tough choice every day.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Spaceman said:


> Perhaps you prefer heavier, denser bike?


Perhaps.

Although yesterday I was glad to have a 15 pound bike under me, we did some steep short climbs. I just busted out of the saddle and up I went.


----------

